# Seat Mod for Hobie Outback



## SOCMedic

So I finished with my seat mod for my outback and it's amazing easy to remove and I only had to drill 4 3/8" holes to rivet two tiedowns in place. The chair is an amazingly comfortable stadium chair from academy sports. 


I created a mold where the original seat went and I used a foam skeleton and a epoxy and spray foam filler with a water proof tape exterior coat and the top coat of spray on water proof rubber to make the insert that the seat fits on. I then use two small tie down straps and 4 tie downs like you would use on tent stakes so you can tighten and loosen them at will. 

The center of gravity only changed by 4" which is the shortest of any I have seen. Plus it only takes up the seat area which is the only one that doesn't extend into the back compartment. It also only adds 4 pound and that is mitigated by the fact that the insert is actually buoyant.

I'll post pictures after the last coat of rubber dries and I have it all hooked up again.

Oh the greatest part? I can pull the insert in 2 sec and put the old seat back in and NO ONE would ever have guessed I had a different chair in there.

Chris


----------



## SOCMedic

Seat support before spray...


----------



## SOCMedic

With chair attached


----------



## SOCMedic

More with seat


----------



## SOCMedic

Last one


----------



## SOCMedic

Tell me what you guys think. I figured I can modify it to go into ANY kayak, so for around 100$ you can have a Jackson or PA quality seat


----------



## Loruna

Looks good, I want to try that, my seat definitely needs an upgrade.

Can you adjust the angle of the backrest?


----------



## SOCMedic

There were a few different chairs that this would fit. This one I wanted a straight up and down bit there were some that were canted


----------



## SOCMedic

Ok so I am going to offer to build these for people seeing as I don't work and live off Uncle Sam haha, the materials cost me right at 95$, so with materials and labor I am willing to build it for you for 140$. That includes making a mold of your specific kayak, all of the frame work, the sealing of the insert, plus the chair, and the tie downs. Now if you bring me a chair that will fit I'll take the 30$ off for the chair, but I don't want to build one without either me supplying a chair you you supplying a chair. I am testing the waters on this and it's going to be 140$ until I see how long I can turn around multiple of them(it took about 6 man hours, but 3 days due to the different drying processes) and how interested people are in them. So if you want one built by me then all you have to do is pm or call.

910-574-4932

Money will be upon pickup and agreeing your insert meets your standards.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Loruna

The only downside I see from your explanation would be the additional 4" in height, which would be a problem for me when I use my sail since the mainsail line is right at the top of my head so any additional height would have the line slapping the side of my head. 

Good mod otherwise and if you don't use a sail for fishing it would be a cool upgrade, definitely cheaper than the GTS expedition seats.


----------



## SOCMedic

I am pretty sure I could accommodate for the height issue if you told me the height you had from the seat to the rope.

Chris


----------



## Loruna

hah, the line literally sits on top of my head, not sure of a measurement. I plan to add a 16" slide for the pulley to ride on so it can swing from starboard to port depending on which way I'm tacking. Let me take care of that first and then we can work on a seat.


----------



## Bravo87

Looks good


----------



## SOCMedic

Thanks bravo


----------



## 84flyer

Looks good to me. The seats on the 2014s and below are bad for those of us with back issues. I doubt the added 4 inches will throw the balance off much considering the Vantage seats have a similar elevated position.


----------



## 16983

That looks good Chris, Can I try yours, to see how it feels?


----------



## SOCMedic

Of course Mac, how about we do some red fish and trout fishing(you can help me) next week!


----------



## 16983

I had planned on texting you tomorrow to set something up.


----------

